# 2/18/12 spearfishing stuart cobia



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

The call was made to "freediver", and after a disappointing time trying to get freedivers boat running (bad control box) , and i had to give him some "persuasion" to not get down on our luck. We decide that the weather is perfect, zero wind and clear water. We decide to swim off the beach with speargun power in hand. After a lllloooooonnngggggg swim out i hear freediver yell cobia!, needless to say, im there in a second. I arrive to see freediver trying to detain his 35ish pound fish that was shot in the side. I look down to see what had to be 12-15 cobia swimming around this 10ft stingray thats just sitting onthe bottom. I pick out the biggest one of the group and follow it for a second, then it begins to swim under me and i take my shot, and it hits its mark. Instant kill shot. The fish doesnt even twitch, just rolls over and sinks to the bottom. What a way to turn the day around!! Im wearing the blue shirt, freediver has the wetsuit.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

That is awesome!! You stoned him man, great shot. What gun are you shooting and didn't you freeze ur nads off?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Water was chilly gettin in, but actually felt pretty good after a couple minutes, even a shirt helps keep just a little warm. I shot him with an A.B. Biller 60 special


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

thats cool as hell. i would love to do that one day


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice Cobia! Is that a lucky day or do you get them off the beach often?

Looks like the season will start very soon of Port Canaveral. We caught a bunch over 50lbs. last March fishing and spearfishing.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

There have been good reports of them lately.
For about a month out of the year its rediculous how many there are. But this isnt the month.


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

who.. who.. shit bro great job ken - one day youll have to show me how to do that


----------



## qwerty (Jan 20, 2009)

Holy cow I just saw this, that sounds like a lot of fun. Our cobia run is just getting warmed up in my area, makos come with the cobes as well so I doubt I'll be swimming with them ;D


----------

